# Fuente de pc + Potencia para auto



## matijuarez (Ago 3, 2011)

Buenas a todo,como bien lo describe el titulo lo que estoy intentando hacer es alimentar una potencia de auto pero con una fuente conmutada para pc.
Todo se pudo hacer bien,salvo un error como que no prendia la fuente porque es de las nuevas entonces hay que puentear el cable verde (PS-ON) con masa que no se que eslo que hace esa coneccion,si alguien me puede explicar.
El tema es bien simple,en cuanto a potencia no hay problemas porque la fuente dice 500 W y la potencia dice 600W,me suena mas creible lo de la fuente pero igual las pruebas las estoy haciendo a baja potencia para no quemar nada,corte todos los cables que no sean de masa y 12 volt(tampoco el verde que lo puentie a masa) y los conecte a los respectivos 12,masa y remoto de la potencia(uni todos los cables para no poner un solo cable de mayor diametro).
Andar todo anda(la potencia la probe en un auto y suena espectacular) y la potencia me larga 11,98 volt pero el tema es que la fuente esta mete un ruido muyyyyyyyy fuerte(no se si son 50 Hz porque es como un ruido de muchas frecuencias juntas) y no se que hacer.La potencia esta a 25 cm de la fuente porque los cables son cortos,yo creo que esto induce algo de ruido,tampoco la carcaza de la fuente esta conectada a tierra por lo que tambien puede meter ruido ahi.Medi con un osciloscopio los 12 volt de la fuente y son bien continuos y puros por lo que no creo que haya que seguir filtrando esa señal.
Si alguien probo hacer algo parecido o me sugiere algo estaria mas que agradecido.. muchas gracias por leer


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

Es muy simple es lo que permite que la fuene encienda, es el on/off de la misma, y para equipos de coche anda, pero debes quitar todoso los cables finos que tienen los terminales en un extremo para los discos y poner uno adecuado para masa y otro idem para los 12V si no se produciran caídas de tensión el cable pudiendo apagarse tu aparato


----------



## matijuarez (Ago 4, 2011)

si,todos los cables que no uso los corte pero los otros no.Vos me decis que si reemplazo el manojo de cables de 12 volt y el manojo de cables de masa por uno de mayor calibre se me anulan todos esos ruidos que yo escucho?caida de tension no hay en el cable porque a la potencia le llegan bien 12 volt..gracias panda por interesarte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2011)

Y ponele un cable de alimentación con conección a tierra


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 4, 2011)

Yo voy a hacer lo mismo con una de 400W. Estoy a la espera de que me llegue. Ya pondre fotos.


----------



## matijuarez (Ago 4, 2011)

yo creo que poniendole el chasis a tierra se van a acabar gran cantidad de ruidos,igual es a prueba y error asique a probar y romper


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> si,todos los cables que no uso los corte pero los otros no.Vos me decis que si reemplazo el manojo de cables de 12 volt y el manojo de cables de masa por uno de mayor calibre se me anulan todos esos ruidos que yo escucho?caida de tension no hay en el cable porque a la potencia le llegan bien 12 volt..gracias panda por interesarte




Hable de dos cosas muy distintas, por un lado los cap que van al chasis

y por otro lado lo de los cables de alimentación me referi bastante claro, para que no se produzcan caidad de tensiones en los cables finos, lo primero tiene que ver con el ruido lo segundo con el espesor del cableado, fijate de nuevo

Cuando la etapa de potencia empieza a consumir alli empiezan los problemas esos cables a los sumo permiten 1.5A  pero si le entras a pedir 5-6A pone el tester y fijate que pasa


Ojo no es una ocurrencia mia ni una simple opinión eso sucede tal cual y de alli que muchos sale a hablar luego que estas fuentes no sirven para ese propósito

No les anduvo porque jamás le prestaron atención a los cables y su grosor


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 4, 2011)

otra opcion es unir todos los negros y amarillos, si no quieres desoldar


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 5, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> El tema es bien simple,en cuanto a potencia no hay problemas porque la fuente dice 500 W y la potencia dice 600W,me suena mas creible lo de la fuente pero igual las pruebas las estoy haciendo a baja potencia para no quemar nada,corte todos los cables que no sean de masa y 12 volt(tampoco el verde que lo puentie a masa) y los conecte a los respectivos 12,masa y remoto de la potencia(uni todos los cables para no poner un solo cable de mayor diametro).
> Andar todo anda(la potencia la probe en un auto y suena espectacular) y la potencia me larga 11,98 volt pero el tema es que la fuente esta mete un ruido muyyyyyyyy fuerte(no se si son 50 Hz porque es como un ruido de muchas frecuencias juntas) y no se que hacer.La potencia esta a 25 cm de la fuente porque los cables son cortos,yo creo que esto induce algo de ruido,tampoco la carcaza de la fuente esta conectada a tierra por lo que tambien puede meter ruido ahi.Medi con un osciloscopio los 12 volt de la fuente y son bien continuos y puros por lo que no creo que haya que seguir filtrando esa señal.
> Si alguien probo hacer algo parecido o me sugiere algo estaria mas que agradecido.. muchas gracias por leer


tu amplificador consume muchos amperes y vos tratas de pasar esos amperes por un cable que soporta pocos amperes,entonces cambia ese cable.Tambien tene cuidado con el culer de la fuente que en ocasione te mete ruido al ampli.
1º agregale unos condensadores a la entrada de alimentacion del ampli para que el ruido se te vaya,deben ser calculados en base a la corriente que consume el ampli,a grosso modo,unos 220µF por amper de consumo,
2º aleja el ampli de la fuente los mas que pueda y calcula que cada cable de alimentacion tiene una resistencia propia provocando una caida de tension,asi que cuanto mas grande el cable mejor
3º calcula el cable en base a la corriente necesaria para alimentar al ampli,y si podes,compra un cable mas grande,
4º si podes,abri la fuente y pela un poco del cable de alimentacion del cooler,hacelo lo mas cerca posible,y en ese lugar soldale un capacitor de 47µF a 1000µF,
5º trata de mandar a masa la fuente,si podes
6º


----------



## cansi22 (Ago 5, 2011)

Ya me a llegado la potencia.
Con una fuente de 400 W no me mete ruido ni nada. He unido todos lo cables y cortado los demas.


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 22, 2011)

Ya encontre el problema,estaba en las entradas rca de la potencia.ahora todo anda espectacularmente bien.Lo de que lo probe en un auto y andubo bien debe haber sido pura casualidad.
Medi que potencia entrega la potencia y son 25 W rms por canal(midiendo cada canal por separado) y la fuente conmutada dice 500 w asique no hay problema,funciona de diez..recomiendo hacerlo si tenes una potencia sin usar ya que las fuentes conmutadas hoy son desechables


----------

